# 40s German Ferbedo Scooter



## oldfart36 (Nov 5, 2019)

One of the fun picks this weekend. 40s German Ferbedo Scooter. Original scooter, just needs a good clean up, grips and air up the tires. These were pretty cool scooters, featuring some of the big bike goodies of the day. Drop center wheels, with air filled tires, rain gutter style fenders, even the frame featured real drop stand ears for the drop stand. They were truly a quality built piece.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2019)

way kool, does that have 10 or 12" wheels?


----------

